# Bekommt ihr auch zur Zeit so schlecht Komponenten?



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2010)

Hallo, 
habt ihr auch zur Zeit so Problemme Bauteile wie Umrichter zu bekommen?
Anscheinend kämpfen die Lieferanten damit das Sie Halbleiter nicht mehr
bekommen. Werden die "Elektronischen Käfer" so wertvoll wie Öl oder Gold?

Bei uns ist es z.b. KEB und heute morgen rief noch ein anderer Lieferant
für Servos an das er auch nicht liefern kann.

gruß Helmut


----------



## marlob (25 Juni 2010)

auf dem Forumstreffen war jemand von SEW und der sagte das auch.
Leider gibt es nur wenige Fabriken die Halbleiter herstellen und die haben die Produktion wegen der Krise alle herunter gefahren. Und die produzieren dann ein paar Monate den Typ und dann wieder einen anderen. Wenn man Pech hat, wartet man halt ein halbes Jahr oder länger das der Typ produziert wird den man benötigt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2010)

@Marlob:
... und das Spiel wird dann von dem, der die Käferchen verwendet, genauso fortgesetzt ... die könnten das ja umgehen, wenn sie sich dann zum Ausgleich ein Zwischen-Lager anlegen, das tun sie aber auch nicht.

@Helmut:
Ich kenne das auch - allerdings nicht so krass ...
Hast du mal überlegt, mit deinem Lieferanden ein Abruf-Kontingent zu vereinbaren ? Wenn er sich auf so etwas einläßt dann hat wieder "den Affen auf der Schulter". Du müßtest dann halt nur in etwa sagen können, wie viel du von was brauchst ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> Bei uns ist es z.b. KEB und heute morgen rief noch ein anderer Lieferant
> für Servos an das er auch nicht liefern kann.
> ...



Hallo,

auch Herr Schildknecht hat auf dem Forum-Treffen
was von bis zu 40 Wochen Lieferzeit seiner Zulieferer
gesprochen, selbst bei einfachen Bauteilen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Marlob:
> ... und das Spiel wird dann von dem, der die Käferchen verwendet, genauso fortgesetzt ... die könnten das ja umgehen, wenn sie sich dann zum Ausgleich ein Zwischen-Lager anlegen, das tun sie aber auch nicht.
> 
> @Helmut:
> ...


 
wir haben eigentlich immer ein bestimmtes kontigend selber am Lager,
da wir ein Überholungswerk für Gebrauchtmaschinen haben, lässt es
sich schwer vorher bestimmen wie der Durchsatz sein wird. Da hand-
haben wir es so das wir das normal laufende Geschäft aus unseren
Lager versorgen. Die größeren unregelmäßigen Aufträge bestellen wir
dann, bei Auftragsbestätigung vom Kunden. Jetzt bei meinen Beispiel
wären das z.b. für eine Maschinenstraße knapp 70 Umrichter von KEB.

Diese werden eigentlich nur für eine bestimmte Antriebsgruppe verwendet.
Die anderen können wiederum sehr gut liefern, wie da mal zu nenen wäre,
*Siemens *und *SEW*. 

Also Abruf ist für uns unmöglich, da die Maschinen unterschiedlich über-
holt werden. D.h. es wird Generalüberholt dann kann man planen oder
es wird nur überprüft, dann werden nur die defekten Teile ausgetauscht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ... Jetzt bei meinen Beispiel
> wären das z.b. für eine Maschinenstraße knapp 70 Umrichter von KEB.



Kann den wenigstens Dein Freund, der *Umrichtiger* liefern?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Kann den wenigstens Dein Freund, der *Umrichtiger* liefern?


 
hi hi, glaub ich nicht er hat nicht gerade die Baugröße verfügbar die wir brauchen 

Die KEB sind schon erste wahl für unsere Antriebstechnik, wir verwenden 
ja die anderen auch. In diesen Fall sind 200-300Hz Motore für die Holz-
bearbeitung, das ist so ein spezialgebiet von KEB. Die haben ein fetten
Zwischenkreis, da bleiben die Bremswiederstände klein. Die haben quasi
ein Monopol auf die Holzbearbeitung, dort findet mann nichts anderes.

Dieses Monopol wollen wir als kleiner Maschinenbauer nicht brechen


----------



## nade (26 Juni 2010)

Ach ja, etwas mit Galgenhumor....Also ich habe prob.´s bei Wechselrichterschränken seit Auftaragsvergabe Letzte Woche Freitag - ende des Monats beizu bekommen.... Lasst nie ne Pfeife die von nichts ne Ahnung hat ein "Yes we can do!!" brüllen....

Und zu den FU´s, die werden wohl Bauteilmangel haben, weil die Voltaikbranche VIIIIEEEEELE Wechselrichter braucht, mit warscheinlich ziemlich ähnlichen Bauteilen... Aber zum Trost, die haben auch Lieferengpässe ohne Ende. Da sind wir eben bei der Weltwirtschaftskriese und Kurzarbeit....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Juni 2010)

nade schrieb:


> ...Also ich habe prob.´s bei Wechselrichterschränken seit Auftaragsvergabe Letzte Woche Freitag - ende des Monats beizu bekommen.... Lasst nie ne Pfeife die von nichts ne Ahnung hat ein "Yes we can do!!" brüllen....



Das kommt aber von der Kürzung der Einspeise-Vergütung. 

Aber stimmt, mit einem Wechslerichter-Vermietungsservice 
hätte man im Moment ordentlich Nachfrage. So könnten
die Bauherren ihre halbfertigen Anlagen noch vor dem 01.07. 
kurz ans Netz bringen und abgenommen bekommen. Und sich 
damit die höhere Einspeise-Vergütung sichern.


----------



## nade (26 Juni 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das kommt aber von der Kürzung der Einspeise-Vergütung.
> 
> Aber stimmt, mit einem Wechslerichter-Vermietungsservice
> hätte man im Moment ordentlich Nachfrage. So könnten
> ...



Das prob ist nur, das diese Kürzung wieder verschoben wurde. Nur so eine Solar Hybrid seit 3 Monaten eine AB für die Anlagen hat, aber denen fällt so 4 Arbeitstage (incl Sa) vor Stichtag ein, das da noch eine 63KW Anlage errichtet werden muß. Nun gut, dann eben ma in 3 Tagen queer durch D´land und zumindest die "kleinen" Anlagen Netzfertig bauen.
Und das noch allein, weil Cheffe meinte den einzigen Gesellen, den ich für sowas zur Verfügung hatte, zu Kicken...


----------



## MW (26 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Die KEB sind schon erste wahl für unsere Antriebstechnik, wir verwenden
> ja die anderen auch. In diesen Fall sind 200-300Hz Motore für die Holz-
> bearbeitung, das ist so ein spezialgebiet von KEB. Die haben ein fetten
> Zwischenkreis, da bleiben die Bremswiederstände klein. Die haben quasi
> ein Monopol auf die Holzbearbeitung, dort findet mann nichts anderes.



KEB = Monopol in der Holzbearbeitung ???

Dann ist das Monopol bei uns noch nicht angekommen, wir haben da grad mal einen davon und du kennst ja unsere Betriebsgröße ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2010)

MW schrieb:


> KEB = Monopol in der Holzbearbeitung ???
> 
> Dann ist das Monopol bei uns noch nicht angekommen, wir haben da grad mal einen davon und du kennst ja unsere Betriebsgröße ;-)


 
Das liegt daran das ihr nur in Baustämme macht 

Hier hab ich mal zwei der ganz großen die KEB einsetzen:

http://www.homag.de/cms/

http://www.ima.de/

und weil du es bist bekommst du auch mal einen Link zu KEB:

http://www.keb.de/de/home.html


schönen gruß


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (30 Juni 2010)

Dialog mit einem Lieferanten..


*Lieferant im Mai:* Hallo Herr xxx. Mit den Relais gibt es leider Lieferschwierigkeiten. Wir warten noch auf Teile und somit können wir erst in 4 Wochen liefern.


*Lieferant heute (4 Wochen später):* Hallo Herr xxx. Mit den Relais gibt es leider immer noch Lieferschwierigkeiten. Wir bekommen im moment leider keine Kondensatoren. Die Lieferzeit beträgt ab heute ca. 6 - 8 Wochen..


Alles wie leergefegt. Es lebe die Lagerhaltung!!!

Mal gucken, wann ich die Relais bekomme..

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

was sind denn das für High-Tech-Teile?
Ich warte seit 6 Wochen auf 3 rote Arbeitshemden --> kann da ein Zusammenhang bestehen? *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juni 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was sind denn das für High-Tech-Teile?
> Ich warte seit 6 Wochen auf 3 rote Arbeitshemden --> kann da ein Zusammenhang bestehen? *ROFL*
> ...


 
das liegt daran das du nur Massanfertigung orderst, geh doch mal zu Takko 
hier ein Link http://www.takko-fashion.com/de/men/menswear_1.php


----------



## Sockenralf (30 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Nix Massenfertigung --> Qualität von Mascot!! 

MfG


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (30 Juni 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Ich warte seit 6 Wochen auf 3 rote Arbeitshemden --> kann da ein Zusammenhang bestehen?



Na klar besteht da ein Zusammenhang:

In der Hemdenfabrik brauchen die auch die Relais um das Magnetventil für die Farbe anzusteuern. Die Relaishersteller haben aber das Problem, das sie keine Arbeitskleidung mehr haben und deshalb ebenfalls auf rote Hemden warten, um die besagten Relais zu produzieren (die Relais kann man aus Arbeitsmedizinischen und Psychosozialen Aspekten nur mit roten Hemden produzieren ).

Ein Teufelskreis...  


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ..Werden die "Elektronischen Käfer" so wertvoll wie Öl oder Gold?..


Es klemmt offensichtlich in allen Ecken. Beckhoff und Wago haben auch diverse Lieferschwierigkeiten. Manchmal iegt es nur an den Zutaten für das Gehäuse oder an Betriebsferien in Italien. Selbst bei Siemens hat man ungewöhnliche Wartezeiten für diverse ET200S-Module.

Eigentlich wundert mich nichts mehr.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## PhilippL (1 Juli 2010)

Hi,

die Probleme mit den Lieferzeiten gibts im Augenblick ja nicht nur in unserer Branche. Wobei mein Eindruck ist, daß Siemens noch die größeten hat...
Antriebsregler egal welcher Natur haben schonmal 8 Wochen Lieferzeit...
Computerlieferant liefert zwar den Drucker aber auf Zubehör wie Papierfach, Printserver wartet man bis Mitte/Ende September. Alles in allem also nicht nur ein Problem in der Automatisierungstechnik... leider


----------



## Jens_Ohm (1 Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

B&R hat uns kürzlich mitgeteilt, das sich Lieferzeiten die sonst 2-3 Wochen betrugen auf 6-8 Wochen erhöht hatten. 
Anfang des Jahres war es ganz schlimm. Ware die noch im Dezember 2009 geordert wurde bekamen wir erst im April.
Begründung war Einerseits Bauteilemangel weil die Elektronikhersteller ihre Produktion wegen der Krise heruntergefahren haben und Andererseits hat B&R das Gleiche gemacht.
Man erzählte mir das es in Österreich (Firmensitz B&R) das Mittel der Kurzarbeit nicht gibt. Man hat dann wohl eine ganze Schicht abgebaut und ist dann am Jahresanfang vom Auftragseingang völlig Überrascht worden.

Bei uns war es so das es 2009 ein Auftragsrückgang > 50% gab. Lieber etwas Altes in stand setzen (obwohl es sich Betriebswirtschaftlich eigentlich nicht rechnet) und den Neukauf verschieben.
Wir mußten unsere Produktion 2-3 Tage die Woche in Kurzarbeit schicken.
Ich glaube das ein Teil der Krise Hausgemacht ist und durch vorauseilenden Gehorsam entstanden ist.
Die Kunden merkten "Oh so schlimm wie angenommen ist es gar nicht" und haben verschobene Neuanschaffungen Anfang 2010 nachgeholt. Das plus den regulären Aufträge führte dazu, das die Auftragsbüchlein wieder voll waren. Doch die Freude währte nur kurz.
Durch den Bauteilemangel sind wir gar nicht in der Lage so viel und in der gewünschten Zeit zu produzieren.
So kommt es, das immer noch Teile der Produktion 4-5 Tage/Monat kurz arbeitet.
Ein Kunde erzählte, das bei ihm eine Maschine 4 Monate still stand weil das Ersatzteil nicht zu bekommen war.

Grüße vom Jens


----------



## Jan (1 Juli 2010)

Wir hatten auch längere Lieferzeiten bei WAGO.
Sogar unser Großhändler hat wohl Schwierigkeiten Kabel zu liefern.


----------



## Paule (1 Juli 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Wir hatten auch längere Lieferzeiten bei WAGO.
> Sogar unser Großhändler hat wohl Schwierigkeiten Kabel zu liefern.


Interessant, ich dachte die Probleme machen die Elektronikteile.
Das hängt wohl eher mit der (oft selbst definierten und vom Staat subventionierten) Wirtschaftskrise zusammen.


----------



## Jens_Ohm (19 Juli 2010)

Für eine Bestellung an B&R vom 15.07 wurde mir als Liefertermin der 15.10 genannt. Früher 3 Wochen, heute drei Monate. Oh Mann ......

Grüße Jens


----------



## Paule (19 März 2011)

Ich glaube dieser Thread wird bald wieder ganz aktuell nach der Katastrophe in Japan.
Da werden wir dann mal sehen was denn so alles aus Japan kommt.


----------



## mariob (20 März 2011)

Hallo,
also mein 3er Vipa Kram kam bis jetzt schnell und zuverlässig.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## RGerlach (21 März 2011)

Ich hatte letzte Woche die Lieferzeit von Sinamics G130 und Micromaster 440 abgefragt.

Speziell beim Micromaster konnte keine Lieferzeit angegeben werden. Die Motordrossel war für KW16 möglich.

Die Lieferprobleme sollten alle bzw. zumindest die meisten Umrichter von Siemens betreffen. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, warum in der Mall keine Lieferzeiten genannt werden.

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Grund dafür in Japan zu suchen ist.

Grüße

Ralph


----------

